# Cohiba 66 EL 2011 Detective at Your Service



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

A few days ago Jeff (Harley33) posted that he had just purchased some 2011 EL cigars that appeared to be Cohiba 1966s. I questioned how that could be possible since they weren't supposed to be released until later this summer. Rather than getting defensive, Jeff sent me one of the cigars and authorized me to do a bit of detective work and post my findings.
I admit I was a bit skeptical.The cigar itself is beautiful, but all that told me is that someone took the time to produce the correct bands, etc.
The real question is could they be the actual first production of this cigar posted in all places by a BOTL here on puff?
I asked a couple sources I know in the business. 
Here's the story :
Someone with mid to high access in the factory received several mazos of these in Cuba during the festival. 
This was done to gas expectations about these cigars in the market. 
Several of these have appeared in Alemania and the UK. 
The bottom line is that my sources confirmed that these cigars are almost certainly authentic. 
Jeff your source for these indeed had the access required to get them.
Life is amazing isn't it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't for a second doubt that you and Jeff believe these to be real. I don't question your sources Bob. Nor do i mean to insult either of you. In view of what i have just found out about the claims made by a vendor on the PDR custom rolls. I personally chose to wait till the official release. As always thanks for giving us the scoop early!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Bob. I was very hesitant to spend the money on something that I was not sure of. I bought the un-banded ones a couple of weeks before the banded ones that I posted. I definitely don't have the refined palate that some of the BOTL's here have, but I could definitely tell it's a cohiba. When you enjoy yours, let me know your thoughts.

Jeff


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Good work all around guys. Jeff, you seem like a great botl, I never understood why some fellows get their backs up at the slightest question regarding provenance, but you not only took the questions in the spirit they were asked, you went WAY beyond. Bull and Bob are very fortunate to try these and poke around a bit regarding their authenticity. 

Tony, you have a right to be skeptical. The intrigue and double dealing in the cuban cigar industry would make a great novel

What did you learn about the PDR customs?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Tony, you have a right to be skeptical. The intrigue and double dealing in the cuban cigar industry would make a great novel
> 
> What did you learn about the PDR customs?


I learned that people of merit those like Nino who have no reason to question the Cuban cigar market. Have no reason to lie the vendor selling these has IMHO always been questionable. In the sense that he is out to make a dollar as are all vendors. That's why when someone offers me something with no proof of origin i back off. Because it wouldn't be beyond any vendor IMHO to stretch the truth a little. After all that's Capitalism, so for me i stick with regular production items. When someone like Bull Man tells me he has sampled one of these and they are no big deal. I back off as my suspicions have now come to fruition. That's not to say if you like them you shouldn't smoke them. The question for me has always been. Are these at $15 a stick better than a Cohiba Robusto at $12 a stick. When they are not why would i pay for more while i got less!:tape:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> What did you learn about the PDR customs


Never mind, just read Nino's blog.

You know what though, this is just more layers of intrigue. Apparently no one is disputing that they are from the PDR, only that a famous family did not lend its name to the stick. I thought that was the case anyway, that's why they called them PDR customs or whatever.

Shady vendors, backroom deals, non-denial denials. The smoke's so thick you can't tell who is your friend and who's picking your pocket


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Tony, we posted at the same time. I hear you brother.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> Never mind, just read Nino's blog.
> 
> You know what though, this is just more layers of intrigue. Apparently no one is disputing that they are from the PDR, only that a famous family did not lend its name to the stick. I thought that was the case anyway, that's why they called them PDR customs or whatever.
> 
> Shady vendors, backroom deals, non-denial denials. The smoke's so thick you can't tell who is your friend and who's picking your pocket


You know, the intrigue is what makes this fascinating! I doubted that these Cohibas could be authentic until I asked around and found out that there were some available. I think that Habanos SA does this on purpose to get us talking.

BTW, none of the sources I used for background actually had any of these themselves. They only described why there were a few on the market.

When we have full blown capitalists living in a communist nation, things are bound to be interesting.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

bpegler said:


> You know, the intrigue is what makes this fascinating!
> 
> When we have full blown capitalists living in a communist nation, things are bound to be interesting.


Two great points Bob. The intrigue of just regular release ccs is one of the reasons I love habanos.

I have to believe that inside of a communist nation many people generally dream of and desire capitalism. I for one would love to see a Cuba where each factory and brand competed against one another for market share...wowzers, the quality of smokes might be even better than they are today.

Any idea on the price point of the 66 EL?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

tpharkman said:


> Two great points Bob. The intrigue of just regular release ccs is one of the reasons I love habanos.
> 
> I have to believe that inside of a communist nation many people generally dream of and desire capitalism. I for one would love to see a Cuba where each factory and brand competed against one another for market share...wowzers, the quality of smokes might be even better than they are today.
> 
> Any idea on the price point of the 66 EL?


I have heard that the price on the 66 will be similar to the Behikes.

The Montecristo Gran Reservas will be north of $100 each, box of 15.

Anyone up for a split?

LOL


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I have heard that the price on the 66 will be similar to the Behikes.
> 
> The Montecristo Gran Reservas will be north of $100 each, box of 15.
> 
> ...


Sure I'm up for a split, as long as you would accept half of my brain because that is all I would have left if I started buying $100 cigars (no matter the origin).

Of course I also used to say that about $20 cigars and now I've just gone plain :clock:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Truth be told
When I saw Jeffs Post, I too did some investigation.
I was lucky enough to talk to s cpl guys that had sampled the sticks
from
a LCDH in Spain. 
I look forward to tomorrow,....hope to do a review this weekend

Alan


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I have heard that the price on the 66 will be similar to the Behikes.
> 
> The Montecristo Gran Reservas will be north of $100 each, box of 15.
> 
> ...


yup, let me smoke the first third then I'll send it on.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I learned that people of merit those like Nino who have no reason to question the Cuban cigar market. Have no reason to lie the vendor selling these has IMHO always been questionable. In the sense that he is out to make a dollar as are all vendors. That's why when someone offers me something with no proof of origin i back off. Because it wouldn't be beyond any vendor IMHO to stretch the truth a little. After all that's Capitalism, so for me i stick with regular production items. When someone like Bull Man tells me he has sampled one of these and they are no big deal. I back off as my suspicions have now come to fruition. That's not to say if you like them you shouldn't smoke them. The question for me has always been. Are these at $15 a stick better than a Cohiba Robusto at $12 a stick. When they are not why would i pay for more while i got less!:tape:


From what I read, here's the (speculated) deal with the PDRs and other customs: The rollers are not supposed to sell them to vendors for re-sale. Therefore, they will not admit they were theres. There is a good thread on another forum about this where the vendor in question made some statements.

But, you can never be sure unless you see them being rolled in person.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Maybe this is breaking the rules despite the vagueness, (mods -feel free to delete)

JGD - There are multiple youtube videos with HJ talking about his custom rolls at the retailer including plugging future Partagas cigars.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bigslowrock said:


> Maybe this is breaking the rules despite the vagueness, (mods -feel free to delete)
> 
> JGD - There are multiple youtube videos with HJ talking about his custom rolls at the retailer including plugging future Partagas cigars.


It seems fine so far Jason. If I didn't know exactly what was being discussed then I wouldn't have a clue how to find the vendor without help.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Can't wait for these to be released, 2011 is going to be an eventful CC year.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

A little follow up and resurrection on this thread.

At the time I posted this, it appeared there were a few pre release sticks on the market. As my source confirmed, this was nothing unusual, and was part of juicing up market expectations.

Somewhere along the line a few sticks became a few hundred.

When I followed up on this, my island friend said it was still theoretically possible, until I told him the price point on these and how they were being distributed.

That was a game changer. A few of these might indeed find there way to us, the huddled masses. But big numbers of these cigars only get to the elite.

So, the provenance of these seems more doubtful now.

I've got one from Jeff, and another coming in the mail directly from the source in question.

I will compare and smoke both, and report what I experience.

I know this is also being done by some deeply respected BOTLs on some other forums, but my two cents will still be worth umm, about two cents.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought I liked cigars...Bob, you're my new hero! :tea:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I read that thread from the other forum, quite interesting to say the least. 

Glad you are taking us through your investigation Bob, you're a real asset to our community!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Being a relative new Cuban lover I also appreciate Bob, Al, Ron, Donnie and so many others. The other board thread is kinda insane, fairly polite actually. I attempted to get a couple myself I am so curious 

Thanks Bob!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

There are 2 boards that are almost turning into witch hunts (one of the threads is closed now).... Nasty stuff there...

At the end of the day I am sure that this is a cyclical occurrence. If I'm out a couple of hundred bucks, so be it, live and learn.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Jeff, you can disregard my PM - I should have read Bob's post above lol!

I'm looking forward to what you have to say Bob!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

harley33 said:


> There are 2 boards that are almost turning into witch hunts (one of the threads is closed now).... Nasty stuff there...
> 
> At the end of the day I am sure that this is a cyclical occurrence. If I'm out a couple of hundred bucks, so be it, live and learn.


Jeff, it is because you are such a generous Brother that I am so interested in being thoughtful about this matter. Some other boards are literally becoming name calling zoos over this. We will try to be opened minded and fair. No witch hunts here.

Let me remind everyone that my cigar from Jeff was a gift, and a special one at that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> From what I read, here's the (speculated) deal with the PDRs and other customs: The rollers are not supposed to sell them to vendors for re-sale. Therefore, they will not admit they were theres. There is a good thread on another forum about this where the vendor in question made some statements.
> 
> But, you can never be sure unless you see them being rolled in person.


Very true James seeing is believing! That being said looks like the vendor selling these is out of the game!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

According to the CA in a recent writeup on the Festival del Habanos, the CohLE1966s that were handed out during one of the events throughout the festival will be slightly different to the ones that will be released to the Market later this year. Something about the sticks that were handed out were from a sole batch made in El Laguito and the ones for future release will be made elsewhere.

Perhaps these are the ones leftover from the El Laguito batch which will mean they are even rarer, or perhaps they are the first off the rolling table of the general consumption batch.

No surprises on the indicative prices. Even if they don't cost as much, it is more than likely the prices will be buoyed by the hype and demand generated.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

sengjc said:


> According to the CA in a recent writeup on the Festival del Habanos, the CohLE1966s that were handed out during one of the events throughout the festival will be slightly different to the ones that will be released to the Market later this year. Something about the sticks that were handed out were from a sole batch made in El Laguito and the ones for future release will be made elsewhere.
> 
> Perhaps these are the ones leftover from the El Laguito batch which will mean they are even rarer, or perhaps they are the first off the rolling table of the general consumption batch.
> 
> No surprises on the indicative prices. Even if they don't cost as much, it is more than likely the prices will be buoyed by the hype and demand generated.


Anyway you could post a link to the article? I'm having trouble finding it.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

JGD said:


> Anyway you could post a link to the article? I'm having trouble finding it.


It's in the hard copy magazine that just came out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> Anyway you could post a link to the article? I'm having trouble finding it.


Cuban Taste Test | David Savona | Blogs | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Not an expert but I have one coming as well! looking forward to it.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

My ears are up and I am intersted in these, please post your experiences.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Well, I just spent an inordinate amount of time "over there" reading, and its been pretty conclusively proven that the seller of these "pre-release" cigars is a scam artist and fraud. My condolences to those that were victimized by this scumbag.

The thread is now 27 or so pages. The arc really fascinates me, with one or two brave guys bringing up the obvious, then any number of people that don't know the scammer defending him, in sometimes incredibly strong terms, then the inevitable name calling, then some really amazing detective work tying together disparate pieces from all over the web to make what I see is an airtight case against the seller.

Anybody buying cuban cigars, especially if you go for HTF or rare sticks, should Wade over there into the Battle Zone. It could save you a lot of money and angst in the long run.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

It always felt sketchy how many HTF/rare cigars that he had, but they were so out of my price range I just looked at the pretty pictures.


----------

